#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Hoe accuraat is de Qoraan

## Malcolm_X

heb hier twee verzen...waarmee ik ga proberen te laten zien wat er allemaal verstopt zit in de quraan:
*
68. En uw Heer heeft de bij bezield, (zeggende): "Maakt huizen in de heuvels en in de bomen en in hetgeen men bouwt." 
69. "Eet dan van alle soorten vruchten en volgt onderdanig de wegen van uw Heer." Er komt uit hun buik een vloeistof van verschillende tinten voort waarin genezing is voor de mens. Voorzeker, daarin is een teken voor een volk dat nadenkt. 
(sura an nahl)*

*Eerste punt:* In deze vers in de zestiende hoofdstuk van de Qoraan wordt er vermeld dat de vrouwelijke bij het thuisfront verlaat om voedsel te zoeken. In dit geval kan iemand gokken door te zeggen: Die bij die je de hele tijd rond ziet vliegen  het kan een mannetje of een vrouwtje zijn. Ik gok dat het een vrouwtje is. Hier heeft men dus een kans van 1 op 2 dat hij het juist heeft. Nou is het geval dat de Qoraan het hier goed heeft. Er wordt namelijk hier de vrouwelijke vorm gebruikt. Het was ook het geval dat in de tijd dat de Qoraan werd geopenbaard dit niet de opvatting was van de mensen. Kan jij het verschil zijn tussen een mannelijke en een vrouwelijke bij? Je hebt daar een specialist voor nodig, maar er is ontdekt dat een mannetjes-bij nooit het thuisfront verlaat om voedsel te zoeken. Echter, zelfs nog in de tijd van Shakespeare, zag men in zijn stuk Henry the Fourth enkele personen een dialoog voeren over bijen, waarbij ze het hebben over soldaten en een bijenkoning. Dit is wat de mensen dachten, zelfs nog in de tijd van Shakespeare  dat de bijen die je rond ziet vliegen mannetjes zijn, en dat ze onder leiding staan van een bijenkoning. Niks is minder waar! Het is namelijk zo dat het vrouwtjes zijn, en ze staan onder leiding van een koningin. Het vergde echter de wetenschappelijke onderzoeken van vandaag de dag om te ontdekken dat dit het geval is. 

*Tweede punt:* Er staat hier dat uit hun buik een vloeistof komt en dat deze verschillende kleuren heeft. Er wordt ook beweerd dat dit genenzend werkt. Waarom staat hier het vloeitsof dat uit hun buik vloeit en niet gewoon Honing. Het is algemeen bekend dat honing genezend werkt, maar dit wist men niet in de 7de eeuw na christus! Maar er is meer er staat namelijk vloeistof dat uit hun buik vloeit, wat komt er allemaal uit de buik van een bij......Honing, Gif en het was voor hun behuizing....al deze stofffen werken genezend. Men gebruikt tegenwoordig deze stoffen om medicijnen mee te maken. ZO zie je hoe accuraat de qoraan is.

*Derde punt:* Men heeft onderzocht naar de bijen die de beste soort honing,gif etc om voor medicijnen te gebruiken. Als eerste kwam uit de bijen die leven in heuvels en bergen daarna degene die hun nesten maken in de bomen en tot slot de bijen die zelf hun woning maken!


IN drie vier regels en vol met feiten die pas 14 eeuwen geleden pas zijn ontdekt........hoe kon een ongeletterde iemand zoiets schrijven....

----------


## Mara

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> [B
> *Tweede punt:* Er staat hier dat uit hun buik een vloeistof komt en dat deze verschillende kleuren heeft. Er wordt ook beweerd dat dit genenzend werkt. Waarom staat hier het vloeitsof dat uit hun buik vloeit en niet gewoon Honing. Het is algemeen bekend dat honing genezend werkt, maar dit wist men niet in de 7de eeuw na christus! 
> 
> *Derde punt:* Men heeft onderzocht naar de bijen die de beste soort honing,gif etc om voor medicijnen te gebruiken. Als eerste kwam uit de bijen die leven in heuvels en bergen daarna degene die hun nesten maken in de bomen en tot slot de bijen die zelf hun woning maken!
> 
> 
> IN drie vier regels en vol met feiten die pas 14 eeuwen geleden pas zijn ontdekt........hoe kon een ongeletterde iemand zoiets schrijven.... [/B]


Hoe kom je erbij dat mensen in de 7e eeuw na Chr. mensen niet wisten dat honing genezend werkt? Het staat zelfs in de bijbel (en die is nog altijd ouder dan de Koran).

----------


## Malcolm_X

bron????

----------


## Simon

Ook in Griekenland was al veel eerder de medicinale werking van honing bekend:

Dioscorides, Pedanius
b. AD 40,, Anazarbus, Cilicia
d. c. 90 
Greek physician and pharmacologist whose work De materia medica was the foremost classical source of modern botanical terminology and the leading pharmacological text for 16 centuries.

Dioscorides' travels as a surgeon with the armies of the Roman emperor Nero provided him an opportunity to study the features, distribution, and medicinal properties of many plants and minerals. Excellent descriptions of nearly 600 plants, including cannabis, colchicum, water hemlock, and peppermint, are contained in De materia medica. Written in five books around the year 77, this work deals with approximately 1,000 simple drugs.

The medicinal and dietetic value of animal derivatives such as milk and honey is described in the second book, and a synopsis of such chemical drugs as mercury (with directions for its preparation from cinnabar), arsenic (referred to as auripigmentum, the yellow arsenic sulfide), lead acetate, calcium hydrate, and copper oxide is found in the fifth book. He clearly refers to sleeping potions prepared from opium and mandragora as surgical anesthetics.

Although the work may be considered little more than a drug collector's manual by modern standards, the original Greek manuscript, which was copied in at least seven other languages, describes most drugs used in medical practice until modern times and served as the primary text of pharmacology until the end of the 15th century. Authoritative editions have been published in Greek (1906-14) and in English (1934).


Copyright  1994-2001 Encyclopdia Britannica, Inc.

----------


## Malcolm_X

ok maar ze wisten alleen dat honing genezend werkte.....maar de qoraan doelt op alles dat uit de buik van de bij vloeit

----------


## Mara

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *bron????*


De bijbel misschien??????????? en die mag je lekker zelf doorbladeren op zoek naar bloemetjes en bijtjes  :boogie:

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *ok maar ze wisten alleen dat honing genezend werkte.....maar de qoraan doelt op alles dat uit de buik van de bij vloeit*


Ja ook het gif. Is gif genezend ? Ik dacht dat je er ziek van wordt?

Simon

----------


## Simon

In het hoofdstuk spreuken in het Oude Testament staat:

Proverbs 16
24 Pleasant words are a honeycomb, 
sweet to the soul and healing to the bones. 

Daaruit blijkt inderdaad wel enig bewustijn dat honing een genezende werking heeft.

Simon

----------


## Malcolm_X

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *
> 
> Ja ook het gif. Is gif genezend ? Ik dacht dat je er ziek van wordt?
> 
> Simon*


Ik weet niet of je enig benul hebt van medicijnen, maar meeste medicijnen worden gemaakt met producten die zonder bewerkingen etc. giftig is.........

zelfs van het dodelijke gif van een schorpioen of slang worden medicijnen van gemaakt..................

----------


## Malcolm_X

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *In het hoofdstuk spreuken in het Oude Testament staat:
> 
> Proverbs 16
> 24 Pleasant words are a honeycomb, 
> sweet to the soul and healing to the bones. 
> 
> Daaruit blijkt inderdaad wel enig bewustijn dat honing een genezende werking heeft.
> 
> Simon*


Geloof ik graag, maar kijk wat het verschil is met de qoraan...de bijbel impliceert dat het alleen help voor goede botten, terwijl de qoraan het heeft over genezing voor de mens....het is namelijk genezend voor veel verschillende soorten ziekten.....daarbij komt ook nog dat alle andere producten van de bij ook genezend werken.....

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *
> 
> Geloof ik graag, maar kijk wat het verschil is met de qoraan...de bijbel impliceert dat het alleen help voor goede botten, terwijl de qoraan het heeft over genezing voor de mens....het is namelijk genezend voor veel verschillende soorten ziekten.....daarbij komt ook nog dat alle andere producten van de bij ook genezend werken.....*


Ja het citaat uit de Koran is zeker vollediger dan dat uit de Bijbel. Maar goed, echt nieuw was die kennis dus niet.

Simon

----------


## Malcolm_X

ok maar hoe kon een ongeletterde man zoiets opschrijven....over de genezende werking van hetgeen bijen produceren over het feit dat degene die het huis verlaat vrouwelijke bij is......??

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *ok maar hoe kon een ongeletterde man zoiets opschrijven....over de genezende werking van hetgeen bijen produceren over het feit dat degene die het huis verlaat vrouwelijke bij is......??*


Ten eerste Malcolm: wat een verademing om eens iemand tegen te komen die cht inhoudelijk discussieert en dat ook volhoudt.
Maar (daar heb je Adib weer hoor) ik ben het tch niet met je eens.
Het argument dat een ongeletterde zoiets niet kon weten is typisch westers en post-18e eeuws. In ongeletterde pre-industriele samenlevingen 'leefde' vl meer kennis in de hoofden van mensen. Het is niet voor niets dat een hafiz destijds in hoog aanzien stond.
Ongeletterd is in de 7e eeuw beslist niet gelijk aan dom of onwetend. Mohammed (vzmh) leidde voordat hij profeet werd handelskaravanen naar Syrie. Dat betekent onder andere dat hij zijn boekhouding dus ook uit het hoofd moest doen. Geen domme jongen dus. Hij werd niet voor niets door Khadija ten huwelijk gevraagd.
Overigens 'ongeletterd': Mohammed (vzmh) heeft toch het vredesverdrag van Hudaibiya opgesteld? Dan moet je toch kunnen schrijven? (ik zeg dit even zo uit mijn hoofd, dus ik weet 't niet zeker en laat mij graag corrigeren)

Adib

----------


## Malcolm_X

Wat ik bedoelde onder ongeletterde is zowel de letterlijke als de figuurlijke betekenis van het woord. Hij kon inderdaad niet lezen en schrijven. Even over het verdrag van hoedaijbia

_Tijdens het verdrag van hoedabija beviel de profeet(saws) ali alles letterlijk op te schrijven wat hij op zei. Hij begon met hierbij verklaar ik, Mohammed de profeet van God,........
Ali (ra) deed dit zonder aarzelen, maar de ongelovige met wie hij het verdrag zou teken weigerde dit te erkennen en zei dat als jij de profeet van god bent zouden we deze verdrag niet eens tekenen. Dus beviel hij mohammed(saws) de voorgaande zin weg te halen en te veranderen in hierbij verklaar ik mohammed zoon van abdallah.....
Dit beviel mohammed aan ali, maar deze weigerde, hij kon de naam van de profeet niet door krassen. Waarna de profeet(saws) vroeg te laten zien waar het stond en kraste het stuk zelf weg en beviel ali te schrijven mohammed zoon van abdellah.....
_

de figuurlijke betekenis hier is dat hij niets afwist van de zaken waarover de qoraan het had, hij wist niets over bijen....waren helemaal geen bijen in de woestijn, wist niets over het heelal etc.....

Dus mijn vraag blijft nog steeds....hoe kon zo'n iemand zulke dingen "opschrijven" waar wetenschappers pas eeuwen later achter zijn gekomen. Wie heeft hem al dit geleerd......??

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *de figuurlijke betekenis hier is dat hij niets afwist van de zaken waarover de qoraan het had, hij wist niets over bijen....waren helemaal geen bijen in de woestijn, wist niets over het heelal etc.....
> 
> Dus mijn vraag blijft nog steeds....hoe kon zo'n iemand zulke dingen "opschrijven" waar wetenschappers pas eeuwen later achter zijn gekomen. Wie heeft hem al dit geleerd......??*


Hij had toch ook toegang tot Joodse en Christelijke bronnen. Waarom dan niet tot wetenschappelijke bronnen?

Simon

----------


## Malcolm_X

hij had helemaal geen toegang tot de christelijke en joodse bronnen....heb even gen tijd om het uit te leggen maar heb zelf een stukje gevonden, alleen is wel in het engels:
_
The Qur'aan is in Arabic and the Jews and Christians spoke other languages. None of the historical references mention that the Prophet (may Allah exalt his mention) ever sat with monks and rabbis to learn from them. The Qur'aan is in the most fluent Arabic, a language foreign to the Jews and Christians. Allah says: the tongue of the one they refer to is foreign, while this is in clear Arabic. 

The Qur'aan takes a stance against the Jews and Christians, refuting their misconceptions and arguments and inviting them to believe in the Messenger and the Message that he came with. It is very unlikely that these same Jews and Christians would be the source of the Qur'aan, especially considering how they turned away from it, disbelieved in it, and rejected the Messenger. 
_

----------


## Simon

In een biografie van Mohammed las ik dat hij bij zijn komst in Medina niet al te veel van het Joodse geloof wist en daarom zelfs aanvankelijk niet serieus genomen werd door de Joden die naar zijn diensten kwamen luisteren maar dat hij bijgespijkerd is door Joden die hem welgezind waren. En wilde hij daar aanvankelijk niet het nieuwe geloof naar Joods model ontwikkelen? Hoe kan dat als je er niet kennis van neemt? 

From Bukhari: 9.460:

Narrated Abu Huraira: The people of the Book used to read the Torah in Hebrew and then explain it in Arabic to the Muslims. Allah's Apostle said (to the Muslims). "Do not believe the people of the Book, nor disbelieve them, but say, 'We believe in Allah and whatever is revealed to us, and whatever is revealed to you.' "

En zou Mohammed dit noteren zonder kennis genomen te hebben van de bronnen?:
Quran, 35:31: "What we have revealed to you in the book is the truth confirming previous scriptures...."
Quran 10:37: "This Koran could not have been devised by any but God. It confirms what was revealed before it and fully explains the Scriptures..."

From the Encyclopedia Britannica, under "Islam", page 6.

".... Also the vocabulary of the Quran is overwhelmingly of Arabic origin, but there are, nevertheless, borrowed words, mostly from Hebrew and Syriac, bearing witness to Muhammad's debt to Judaism and Christianity. These loan words are primarily technical terms such as injil, "gospel", (Greek evangelion); taurat, "the law", or Torah", of Judaism, Iblis, "the Devil" (Greek diabolos); or translations or adaptations of theological terms such as amana, "to believe" (Hebrew or Aramaic); salat, "prayer" (probably Syriac). Such explanations are usually regarded with suspicion by Muslims, since orthodox doctrine holds that the language of the Quran is the purest Arabic."

The Encyclopedia continues on page 9....

"Western Scholars who have analyzed the contents of the various revelation have shown that much of the narrative material concerning biblical persona and events differs from the biblical account and seems to have come from later Christian and above all, from Jewish sources, (e.g. Midrash). Other motifs, such as the idea of the impending judgment and the descriptions of paradise agree with standard topics in the missionary preaching of the contemporary Syriac church fathers. The dependence need not, however, be of a literary kind, but might be due to influence from oral traditions.

Simon

----------


## Malcolm_X

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *In een biografie van Mohammed las ik dat hij bij zijn komst in Medina niet al te veel van het Joodse geloof wist en daarom zelfs aanvankelijk niet serieus genomen werd door de Joden die naar zijn diensten kwamen luisteren maar dat hij bijgespijkerd is door Joden die hem welgezind waren. En wilde hij daar aanvankelijk niet het nieuwe geloof naar Joods model ontwikkelen? Hoe kan dat als je er niet kennis van neemt? 
> 
> From Bukhari: 9.460:
> 
> Narrated Abu Huraira: The people of the Book used to read the Torah in Hebrew and then explain it in Arabic to the Muslims. Allah's Apostle said (to the Muslims). "Do not believe the people of the Book, nor disbelieve them, but say, 'We believe in Allah and whatever is revealed to us, and whatever is revealed to you.' "
> 
> En zou Mohammed dit noteren zonder kennis genomen te hebben van de bronnen?:
> Quran, 35:31: "What we have revealed to you in the book is the truth confirming previous scriptures...."
> ...


De kennis heeft hij niet van de christenen en de joden.....maar van de Almachtige God...dezelfde God als degene die de torah en de bijbel openbaarde....Trouwens als hij inderdaad kennis had genomen vanuit de christenen en de joden waarom vielen de christene en joden hem daarna aan...waarom zeiden de christenen niets tegen Mohammed(saws) toen hij beweerde dat Jezus slechts een profeet was.....Waarom zeiden ze niets toen Mohammed zei dat Jezus helemaal niet is gestorven.......??

Als hij inderdaad kennis van die kant had genomen waarom is de Qoraan dan veel accurater dan de bijbel en de qoraan...zelf in de trant van de geschiedenis is de qoraan veel preciezer en beter........

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *
> 
> De kennis heeft hij niet van de christenen en de joden.....maar van de Almachtige God...dezelfde God als degene die de torah en de bijbel openbaarde....Trouwens als hij inderdaad kennis had genomen vanuit de christenen en de joden waarom vielen de christene en joden hem daarna aan...waarom zeiden de christenen niets tegen Mohammed(saws) toen hij beweerde dat Jezus slechts een profeet was.....Waarom zeiden ze niets toen Mohammed zei dat Jezus helemaal niet is gestorven.......??
> 
> Als hij inderdaad kennis van die kant had genomen waarom is de Qoraan dan veel accurater dan de bijbel en de qoraan...zelf in de trant van de geschiedenis is de qoraan veel preciezer en beter........*


De Joden in Medina vielen hem in ieder geval aan toe ze merkten dat zijn kennis van de Bijbel beperkt was en verder kan je je afvragen of ze hem echt aanvielen of dat ze vraagtekens stelden bij zijn leer. Dat is hun goed recht lijkt mij. Dat zal hij andersom ook gedaan hebben. Ze zijn in ieder geval hun eigen geloof trouw gebleven en niet overgestapt op de Islam. Misschien was dat een teleurstelling voor Mohammed. Dat begrijp ik wel maar ik weet niet of je het een aanval mag noemen. Hij hoopte dat hij in Medina een veel grotere groep - waaronder de Joden - aan zich kon binden en dat verliep niet volgens plan.

Ik denk niet dat je kan zeggen dat de Koran veel accurater is dan de Bijbel. In veel opzichten zijn die bronnen amper te vergelijken en ze zijn heel anders tot stand gekomen dus dit soort uitspraken zeggen dan niet zo veel en geven een waardeoordeel waar dit beter achterwege kan blijven. Je moet iedere bron in zijn uniciteit proberen te begrijpen.

Simon

----------


## Mara

Elk nieuw geboren geloof wordt aangevallen, kijk maar naar de Christenen die door de Joden als sekte werden gezien. 

En nog steeds zijn mensen zo dom om te denken dat ze anderen kunnen aanvallen om hun religie. 

Ook vind ik het erg dom dat de meesten klakkeloos het geloof van hun ouders overnemen. 

Iedere puber zou zich een paar jaar lang moeten orienteren in de wereld en en andere culturen. 

IK doe dat onder andere door op dit forum meer te weten te komen over de Islam. 

Niet dat ik nu moslim ga worden maar ik ga mij wel laten uitschrijven bij de Hervormde kerk.

----------


## Malcolm_X

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *
> 
> De Joden in Medina vielen hem in ieder geval aan toe ze merkten dat zijn kennis van de Bijbel beperkt was en verder kan je je afvragen of ze hem echt aanvielen of dat ze vraagtekens stelden bij zijn leer. Dat is hun goed recht lijkt mij. Dat zal hij andersom ook gedaan hebben. Ze zijn in ieder geval hun eigen geloof trouw gebleven en niet overgestapt op de Islam. Misschien was dat een teleurstelling voor Mohammed. Dat begrijp ik wel maar ik weet niet of je het een aanval mag noemen. Hij hoopte dat hij in Medina een veel grotere groep - waaronder de Joden - aan zich kon binden en dat verliep niet volgens plan.
> 
> Ik denk niet dat je kan zeggen dat de Koran veel accurater is dan de Bijbel. In veel opzichten zijn die bronnen amper te vergelijken en ze zijn heel anders tot stand gekomen dus dit soort uitspraken zeggen dan niet zo veel en geven een waardeoordeel waar dit beter achterwege kan blijven. Je moet iedere bron in zijn uniciteit proberen te begrijpen.
> 
> Simon*


Ten eerste de Profeet (saws) werd zowel figgurlijk als letterlijk aangevallen. Door de grote succes die hij geboekt heeft in medina en omgeving, qua aantal bekeeringen maakten de Joden die daar een grote groep vormden jarloers en probeerde hem op zoveel mogelijke manieren tegen te werken......Wat je zei dat zijn kennis te beperkt is...dacht het even niet....want er kwamen zelf drie hoge geleerden van de joden en stelden hem drie vragen die geen enkel iemand kon beantwoordde alleen een profeet kon dat....waarna de profeet alle drie de antwoordde correct antwoordde...waarna de drie geleerden zich bekeerden tot de islam....

Nogmaals ik herhaal dat de qoraan veel accurater is dan de bijbel..een ander voorbeeld hiervan is over het verhaal van Jusuf(jozef) in de bijbel wordt er in het verhaal Farao gebruikt terwijl er in de quraan staat dat het een Koning was.....

Bijbel:...._So Pharaoh sent for Joseph, and he was quickly brought from the dungeon. When he had shaved and changed his clothes, he came before Pharaoh. [Genesis 41:14]_

Koraan;....*The king (of Egypt) said: "I do see (in a vision) seven fat cows, whom seven lean ones devour, and seven green ears of corn, and seven (others) withered. O ye chiefs! expound to me my vision, if it be that ye can interpret visions." [Qur'n 12:43]*

Historici zijn er uit dat Yozef leefde in de tijd van de Hyksos. De Hyksos waren een groep gemende semieten-aziaten die Egypte binnenvielen in de "Middle Kingdom" en werden de bestuurders van Egypte gedurende "the Second Intermediate Period" (c. 1674-1553 BC).

Group of mixed Semitic-Asiatics who settled in northern Egypt during the 18th century BC. In about 1630 they seized power, and Hyksos kings ruled Egypt as the 15th dynasty (c. 1630-1521 BC). The name Hyksos was used by the Egyptian historian Manetho (fl. 300 BC), who, according to the Jewish historian Josephus (fl. 1st century AD), translated the word as "king-shepherds" or "captive shepherds." Josephus wished to demonstrate the great antiquity of the Jews and thus identified the Hyksos with the Hebrews of the Old Testament. This view is not now supported by most scholars, though it is possible that Hebrews came into Egypt during the Hyksos period or that some Hyksos were the ancestors of some Hebrews. "Hyksos" was probably an Egyptian term for "rulers of foreign lands" (heqa-khase), and it almost certainly designated the foreign dynasts rather than a whole nation.- Encyclopaedia Britannica 


Pas vele jaren later ten tijde van Mozes , onstonden er Farao's
Daar heeft de quraan het wel over een Farao.........*
Then after them sent We Moses and Aaron to Pharaoh and his chiefs with Our Signs. But they were arrogant: they were a people in sin. [Qur'an 10:75]*

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> [B]Ten eerste de Profeet (saws) werd zowel figgurlijk als letterlijk aangevallen. Door de grote succes die hij geboekt heeft in medina en omgeving, qua aantal bekeeringen maakten de Joden die daar een grote groep vormden jarloers en probeerde hem op zoveel mogelijke manieren tegen te werken......


Tja de andere kant van het verhaal ... van de Joden dus ... wordt hier niet verhaald dus ik weet niet of je dan een goed beeld krijgt wat er gebeurd is. Verder zei ik niet dat zijn kennis te beperkt was maar dat zijn kennis van de Bijbel te beperkt was in de ogen van de Joden daar aanwezig: dat is wel wat anders. 

Verder prachtig hoor die bekeringsverhalen van Joden maar hij werd daar ook veel afgewezen door Joods gelovigen en er waren er veel die bij hun geloof bleven en Mohammed was daar teleurgesteld door. 

En verder aardig je voorbeeld maar zo zijn er ook vele waarin hij onvolledig en onjuist aan Bijbel verhalen refereert omdat hij er te weinig van wist of om het vriendelijker te zeggen in een orale traditie verhalen reproduceerde en er zijn eigen gegevens aan toevoegde.

Simon

----------


## Malcolm_X

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *
> 
> Tja de andere kant van het verhaal ... van de Joden dus ... wordt hier niet verhaald dus ik weet niet of je dan een goed beeld krijgt wat er gebeurd is. Verder zei ik niet dat zijn kennis te beperkt was maar dat zijn kennis van de Bijbel te beperkt was in de ogen van de Joden daar aanwezig: dat is wel wat anders. 
> 
> Verder prachtig hoor die bekeringsverhalen van Joden maar hij werd daar ook veel afgewezen door Joods gelovigen en er waren er veel die bij hun geloof bleven en Mohammed was daar teleurgesteld door. 
> 
> En verder aardig je voorbeeld maar zo zijn er ook vele waarin hij onvolledig en onjuist aan Bijbel verhalen refereert omdat hij er te weinig van wist of om het vriendelijker te zeggen in een orale traditie verhalen reproduceerde en er zijn eigen gegevens aan toevoegde.
> 
> Simon*


Brengt je bewijs voort....in welke zaken is de informatie onvolledig en onjuist ten opzichte van de bijbelverhalen..........??

en de Joden zich niet wouden bekeren waren arrogant want zij zeiden dat de beloofde Profeet aan hun kant moest komen en omdat het een arabier was weigerden ze in hem te geloven, maar de Profeet was helemaal niet teleurgesteld in de Joden die zich niet hadden bekeerd, hij verkondigde zijn missie en het is aan hun of ze het volgen of niet.....hij was enkel en alleen een boodschapper..als ze zich bekeerde was hij blij voor ze...Ze werden nog nooit gedwongen om zich te bekeren niemand werd gedwongen zich te bekeren tot de islam...dat is ten strengste verdboden in de islam. Zolang de Joden zich maar hielden aan de geldende regels en wetten werden ze met respect en eer behandeld.......

----------


## adib

Voordat anderen (ik heb hier allemaal de tijd niet voor) ingaan op de details van de bijen, de bergen en de big bang wil ik wat algemeens kwijt.

an-Nisa (4); 174: _O mensen! Een bewijs van jullie Heer is tot jullie gekomen en Wij hebben een duidelijk licht naar jullie neergezonden._

as-Sjuara (26); 192-195: _Dit is een neerzending van de Heer van de wereldbewoners  daarmee is de betrouwbare geest neergedaald tot jouw hart, opdat jij tot de waarschuwers zou behoren  in duidelijke Arabische taal._

De H. Quran heeft aan zichzelf genoeg. Het is een duidelijk licht. Het is dus geen hermetisch document met allerlei kabbalistische geheimen of verborgen boodschappen erin die pas door wetenschappers vele eeuwen later opgehelderd kunnen worden. Hij is geschreven in duidelijke Arabische taal, dat wil zeggen bedoeld om begrepen te worden door iedereen die wilde luisteren vanaf het moment dat Zijn ayas werden geopenbaard, dus ook voor de 7e eeuwse ongeletterde Arabier.
Het moge vleiend zijn om te denken dat Allah speciaal voor ons 21e eeuwers nog wat extra informatie zou hebben verstopt. Maar de H. Quran is bedoeld voor lle mensen: _Gezegend is Hij die het reddend onderscheidingsmiddel tot Zijn dienaar heeft neergezonden, opdat hij voor de wereldbewoners een waarschuwer zou zijn._ (al-Furkan (25); 1)

Het gebruik van dit soort wetenschaps-argumenten komt in alle godsdiensten voor en wie maar lang genoeg zoekt zal altijd wel teksten in de eigen heilige schrift vinden die een zekere overeenkomst vertonen met de moderne wetenschap. Christenen kunnen er ook wat van (Jehovas Getuigen voorop). Jottem! Bewijs!
Zij die geloven in de echtheid van de Lijkwade van Turijn hebben heleml een feest. Dit is een doek waarin Jezus zou zijn begraven. Daarmee is in wetenschappelijke zin zveel bijzonders aan de hand dat er zelfs mensen zijn die zich daardoor tot het christendom hebben bekeerd. Zoek op het internet onder shroud of Turin en je stapt een wereld binnen waarvan je het bestaan nooit had vermoed. (voor geloofsgenoten die zich nu wellicht zorgen gaan maken: het klopt niet, het doek is Middeleeuws, maar probeer het voor de grap zelf maar eens te bewijzen)
Er schuilt ook een gevaar in dit type argument. Wat gaan we doen wanneer de wetenschap weer een paar decennia is voortgeschreden? Als we er (bij wijze van spreken) achter komen dat in een bijenvolk eigenlijk alleen de koningin een vrouwtje is, en de werksters eigenlijk onzijdig zijn? Moejahid gaf in een andere discussie aan dat ook het ontstaan van het universum geheel volgens de wetenschappelijke big bang-theorie was beschreven. Die theorie staat op het ogenblik wel zwaar op de tocht. Wat gaan we doen als de wetenschap over 15 jaar ineens een totaal andere theorie over het ontstaan van het heelal formuleert? Als je er n kent, vraag het een katholiek: die hebben hun Galileo Galilei al gehad.
De H. Quran is geen puzzelzoekplaatje en geen wetenschappelijk artikel. Het is een openbaring in klare taal.
En daar is geen woord Frans bij

Adib

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *Nogmaals ik herhaal dat de qoraan veel accurater is dan de bijbel..een ander voorbeeld hiervan is over het verhaal van Jusuf(jozef) in de bijbel wordt er in het verhaal Farao gebruikt terwijl er in de quraan staat dat het een Koning was.....
> 
> Bijbel:....So Pharaoh sent for Joseph, and he was quickly brought from the dungeon. When he had shaved and changed his clothes, he came before Pharaoh. [Genesis 41:14]
> 
> Koraan;....The king (of Egypt) said: "I do see (in a vision) seven fat cows, whom seven lean ones devour, and seven green ears of corn, and seven (others) withered. O ye chiefs! expound to me my vision, if it be that ye can interpret visions." [Qur'n 12:43]
> 
> Historici zijn er uit dat Yozef leefde in de tijd van de Hyksos. De Hyksos waren een groep gemende semieten-aziaten die Egypte binnenvielen in de "Middle Kingdom" en werden de bestuurders van Egypte gedurende "the Second Intermediate Period" (c. 1674-1553 BC).
> 
> ...


'Farao' is afgeleid van het Hebreeuws 'Par'', dat op zijn beurt de weergave is van het Egyptisch 'pr-'3' dat letterlijk 'groot huis, paleis' betekent, maar in het Midden Egyptisch wordt gebruikt voor de titel 'Farao'.

De Hyksos kwamen pas daarna (1648-1540 BCE).
Er zijn geen overtuigende bewijzen dat Jozef ooit bestaan heeft, laat staan dat we zeker zouden weten dat hij in Egypte was onder de Hyksos.
Van Mozes wordt algemeen aangenomen dat hij leefde onder Ramses II de Grote (1290-1225 BCE).

Adib

----------


## Malcolm_X

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Voordat anderen (ik heb hier allemaal de tijd niet voor) ingaan op de details van de bijen, de bergen en de big bang wil ik wat algemeens kwijt.
> 
> an-Nisa (4); 174: O mensen! Een bewijs van jullie Heer is tot jullie gekomen en Wij hebben een duidelijk licht naar jullie neergezonden.
> 
> as-Sjuara (26); 192-195: Dit is een neerzending van de Heer van de wereldbewoners  daarmee is de betrouwbare geest neergedaald tot jouw hart, opdat jij tot de waarschuwers zou behoren  in duidelijke Arabische taal.
> 
> De H. Quran heeft aan zichzelf genoeg. Het is een duidelijk licht. Het is dus geen hermetisch document met allerlei kabbalistische geheimen of verborgen boodschappen erin die pas door wetenschappers vele eeuwen later opgehelderd kunnen worden. Hij is geschreven in duidelijke Arabische taal, dat wil zeggen bedoeld om begrepen te worden door iedereen die wilde luisteren vanaf het moment dat Zijn ayas werden geopenbaard, dus ook voor de 7e eeuwse ongeletterde Arabier.
> Het moge vleiend zijn om te denken dat Allah speciaal voor ons 21e eeuwers nog wat extra informatie zou hebben verstopt. Maar de H. Quran is bedoeld voor lle mensen: Gezegend is Hij die het reddend onderscheidingsmiddel tot Zijn dienaar heeft neergezonden, opdat hij voor de wereldbewoners een waarschuwer zou zijn. (al-Furkan (25); 1)
> ...


Dat zijn jouw woorden, de qoraan is een Boek wonder op zich.....Elk profeet had zo zijn wonder bij zoch..mozes- tovernarij, jezus - Geneeskracht, MOhammed - de Qoraan....

De qoraan is de lettelijke woord van God, gebleven in zijn orginele vorm, de hoofdprincipe van de islam zijn beschreven in klare taal.....en er zijn ook verzen waar meer achter zit.....

*7. Hij is het, Die u het Boek heeft nedergezonden; er zijn verzen in, die onoverdrachtelijk zijn, zij vormen de grondslag van het Boek, en er zijn andere (verzen), die zinnebeeldig zijn. Maar degenen in wier hart dwaling is, volgen die, welke zinnebeeldig (bedoeld) zijn en zoeken tweedracht en de verkeerde uitleg. En niemand kent de juiste uitleg dan Allah en degenen, die vast gegrondvest zijn in kennis, die zeggen: "Wij geloven er in; het geheel is van onze Heer"; en niemand trekt er lering uit, dan zij, die begrip hebben. 
(surah al imraan)*

Dit is namelijk een van de wonderen van de qoraan elk tijdperk heeft wel een wonder weten te vinden in de qoraan...poezie, wetenschap mathematica etc.........

Oh neem een voorbeeld de qoraan zinspeelt op een aarde als een bol...oh wat als over vijftig jaar blijkt dat de aarde een kubus is............yeah right!

De feiten die de qoraan noemt hebben en zullen geen enkel tegenstrijdigheid hebben met de Qoran. Ben daar vollediige van overtugd...tot nu toe is er helemaal niets dat de wetenschap tegenspreekt.....

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> [B]Brengt je bewijs voort....in welke zaken is de informatie onvolledig en onjuist ten opzichte van de bijbelverhalen..........??


------------------------
Sura Marjam
27. Alsdan bracht zij het kind tot haar volk. Dit zeide: "O Maria, gij hebt iets vreemds gedaan." 
28. "O Zuster van Aron, uw vader was geen verdorven man noch was uw moeder een onkuise vrouw." 
29. Dan wees zij naar het kind. Zij zeiden: "Hoe kunnen wij tot een wiegekind spreken?" 
30. Hij (Jezus) zeide: "Ik ben een dienaar van Allah. Hij heeft mij het Boek gegeven en mij tot een profeet gemaakt;" 
--------------------------

Maria was natuurlijk niet de zuster van Aron. Dat is een fout die al in zijn eigen tijd ontdekt is en waar hij zich uit heeft trachten te kletsen.

Ik wil niks afdoen aan zijn genie trouwens, begrijp mij goed. Maar ik persoonlijk zie het wel als gewoon een mens die fouten maakte, bronnen gebruikte en op zijn eigen wijze inpaste in zijn werk. Daar zijn vele voorbeelden van.




> ...en de Joden zich niet wouden bekeren waren arrogant want zij zeiden dat de beloofde Profeet aan hun kant moest komen en omdat het een arabier was weigerden ze in hem te geloven, maar de Profeet was helemaal niet teleurgesteld in de Joden die zich niet hadden bekeerd


Nee vandaar dat hij zeker niet meer richting Jeruzalem wou bidden! En waarom is dat trouwens arrogant van de Joden. Hij zei hetzelfde tegen hen toch ? Ieder zijn geloof zou ik zeggen en laat iedereen in zijn waarde.

Simon

----------


## Malcolm_X

ZUster van Aaron moet niet letterlijk worden opgevat hier....als je gaat kijken in da tafasier, de commentaren zul je zien dat niet een commentator op de qoraan het heefft over de letterlijke zin van het betekenis. Het is nu bekend dat Maryam afstamt van de Profeet Aaron.Maryam is een afstammeling van de broer van Moesa(as)......

het woord akhun(broeder) of oektoen(zuster) heeft twee betekenissen in het arabisch:

1. Bloed verwant of
2. Broeder of zuster in geloof of clan.

de betekenis die hier wordt gebruikt komt vaker voor in de qoraan:

78. Zijn volk kwam haastig naar hem toe. Ook voordien plachten zij kwaad te doen. Hij (Lot) zeide: "O, mijn volk, dit zijn *mijn dochters*, zij zijn te rein voor u. Vrees daarom Allah en onteer mij niet wegens mijn gasten. Is er onder u geen weldenkend man?" (surah Hud)

hier refereert Lot naar de vrouwen in zijn gemeenschap. ANdere voorbeeld:

65. En tot (het volk van) Aad (zonden Wij) hun *broeder Hoed*. Hij zeide: "O mijn volk, aanbidt Allah, gij hebt geen andere god naast Hem. Wilt gij dan niet (God) vrezen?" 
(surah al Araf)

73. Naar de Samoed (kwam) hun *broeder Salih*. Hij zeide: "O mijn volk, aanbidt Allah; gij hebt geen andere god naast Hem. Voorwaar er is een duidelijk bewijs van uw Heer tot u gekomen; deze kamelin is van Allah, een teken voor u. Laat haar daarom met rust opdat zij zich van Allah's aarde moge voeden en doet haar geen leed, anders zal een pijnlijke straf u bereiken." 
(surah al araf)

85. En tot Midian hun *broeder Shoaib.* Hij zeide: "O, mijn volk, aanbidt Allah, gij hebt geen god naast Hem. Er is inderdaad een duidelijk teken van uw Heer tot u gekomen. Geeft daarom volle maat en ruim gewicht en vermindert het aan de mensen verschuldigde niet en schept geen wanorde op aarde nadat zij geordend is. Dit is beter voor u, als gij gelovigen zijt." 
(surah al araf)


zo als je ziet moet je deze betekenis niet lettellijk nemen. Ook dit komt voor in de bijbel daar wordt Elizabeth de moeder van Maria dochter van Aaron genoemd.....:
In the days of Herod, King of Judea, there was a priest named Zechari'ah, of the division of Abi'jah; and he had a wife of the daughters of Aaron, and her name was Elizabeth. [Luke 1:5, RSV]

Ook Jezus werd genoemd als zoon van David...:
And the crowds that went before him and that followed him shouted, "Hosanna to the Son of David! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord! Hosanna in the highest!" [Matthew 21:9 RSV]


ZO zie je dat er nog steeds geen onvolkomenheid staat in de qoraan. Het staat ook hier correct weergegeven

----------


## Malcolm_X

het niet bidden in de richting van Jeruzalem had zijn andere reden namelijk het niet afhankelijk zijn van het joden en christendom.. HIer onder een aantal verzen over de verandering van de qibla. De qibla is de gebedsrichting...


142. De dwazen onder het volk zullen zeggen: "Wat heeft hen van hun Qiblah, die zij volgden, afgekeerd?" Zeg: "Aan Allah behoort het Oosten en het Westen. Hij leidt, wie Hij wil naar het rechte pad". 

143. En zo hebben Wij u tot een verheven volk gemaakt, opdat gij getuige zult zijn tegenover de mensen en de Gezant zij een getuige tegenover u. Wij bepaalden de Qiblah, die gij volgdet slechts, opdat Wij hem, die de gezant van Allah volgt, onderscheiden van degene die hem de rug toekeert. En dit is inderdaad zeer moeilijk, behalve voor hen, die Allah heeft geleid. En Allah zal u uw geloof niet doen verliezen; voorzeker, Allah is Liefderijk en Genadevol jegens de mensen. 

144. Waarlijk, Wij zien uw aangezicht zich naar de hemel wenden, daarom zullen Wij u tot beheerder maken van de Qiblah, die u behaagt. Wend daarom uw aanaangezicht naar de Heilige Moskee en waar gij ook moogt zijn, wendt uw aangezicht daarheen. En voorzeker, zij wie het Boek is gegeven, weten, dat dit de Waarheid is van hun Heer; Allah is niet achteloos ten aanzien van wat zij doen. 

145. Zelfs al bracht gij elk teken aan degenen aan wie het Boek is gegeven, zouden zij nooit uw Qiblah volgen, noch kunt gij hun Qiblah volgen, noch zijn er onder hen, die de Qiblah van anderen volgen. En indien gij aan hun wens zoudt voldoen, nadat kennis tot u is gekomen, zoudt gij zeker tot de onrechtvaardigen behoren. 

146. Degenen aan wie Wij het Boek hebben gegeven erkennen dit, zoals zij hun zonen erkennen, maar voorzeker, sommigen hunner verbergen de Waarheid tegen beter weten in. 

147. De Waarheid is van uw Heer, schaar u daarom niet onder hen die twijfelen. 

148. Iedereen heeft een richting, waarheen hij zich wendt, wedijvert daarom met elkander in goede werken. Waar gij ook zijt, Allah zal u allen tezamen brengen. Voorzeker, Allah heeft macht over alle dingen. 

149. Vanwaar gij ook komt, wend uw aangezicht naar de Heilige Moskee, want dat is inderdaad de Waarheid van uw Heer. En Allah is niet achteloos ten aanzien van hetgeen gij doet. 

150. Vanwaar gij ook komt, wend uw aangezicht naar de Heilige Moskee; waar gij ook zijt, wendt uw aangezicht daarheen, opdat de mensen, met uitzondering van de onrechtvaardigen geen bezwaar tegen u mogen aanvoeren - vreest hen dus niet, maar vreest Mij - en opdat Ik Mijn gunst aan u moge voltooien en opdat gij juist geleid moogt worden. 

151. Omdat Wij uit uw midden een boodschapper hebben gezonden, die u Onze tekenen verkondigt, u zuivert, u het Boek en de Wijsheid onderwijst en u leert, hetgeen gij niet wist. 

152. Gedenkt Mij daarom en Ik zal u gedenken en weest Mij dankbaar en weest Mij niet ondankbaar. 
(surah al baqarah)

zal er in een latere stadium uitgebried proberen uit te leggen waarom de verandering van de qibla, had namelijk meerdere redenen.

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *ZUster van Aaron moet niet letterlijk worden opgevat hier....als je gaat kijken in da tafasier, de commentaren zul je zien dat niet een commentator op de qoraan het heefft over de letterlijke zin van het betekenis. Het is nu bekend dat Maryam afstamt van de Profeet Aaron.Maryam is een afstammeling van de broer van Moesa(as)......*


Ja zo heeft hij zich er uit proberen te kletsen maar dat is nooit als verklaring geaccepteerd door Joden of Christenen. Het kwam hen toen al zeer vreemd over en het is waarschijnlijk gewoon een vergissing. 

Simon

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *het niet bidden in de richting van Jeruzalem had zijn andere reden namelijk het niet afhankelijk zijn van het joden en christendom..*


Ja maar dat is toch precies wat ik suggereer? Het is een vorm van onafhankelijk worden van het oudere Joodse geloof. Maar dat had er wel degelijk mee te maken dat de Joden zijn leer niet accepteerden.

Simon

----------


## Malcolm_X

ik zou zeggen kijk eens in jouw eigen boek:

In the days of Herod, King of Judea, there was a priest named Zechari'ah, of the division of Abi'jah; and he had a wife of the daughters of Aaron, and her name was Elizabeth. [Luke 1:5, RSV] 

Elizabeth is trouwens de moeder van Maria.....staat zelf ook in jullie boeken...

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *ik zou zeggen kijk eens in jouw eigen boek:
> 
> In the days of Herod, King of Judea, there was a priest named Zechari'ah, of the division of Abi'jah; and he had a wife of the daughters of Aaron, and her name was Elizabeth. [Luke 1:5, RSV] 
> 
> Elizabeth is trouwens de moeder van Maria.....staat zelf ook in jullie boeken...*



Elizabeth is een nicht van Maria en zij was onvruchtbaar. En Maria is geen afstammeling van Aaron. Maar al zou ze dat wel geweest zijn dan is de uitdrukking zuster van Aaron zeer vreemd en nergens te vinden in de Bijbel. Waarom dan niet gesproken over dochter van Aaron? Nee het is gewoon een vergissing.

En waarom praat je over jouw eigen boek alsof ik christen zou zijn?

Simon

----------


## Malcolm_X

Sorry maakte zelf een fout...Elizabeth was de moeder van Yahya(as) oftewel Johannes de Doper....die een neef was van Jezus....

7. (God antwoordde) "O Zacharia, Wij brengen u blijde tijding omtrent een zoon wiens naam Jahja (Johannes) zal zijn. Wij hebben voordien niemand aan hem gelijk gemaakt." 
8. Hij zeide: "Mijn Heer, hoe kan mij een zoon geworden, terwijl mijn vrouw onvruchtbaar is en ik de uiterste grens des ouderdoms heb bereikt?" 
9. Hij zeide: "Het zij zo, Uw Heer zegt: 'Het is gemakkelijk voor Mij, Ik heb u voordien geschapen toen gij niets waart.'" 
(surah Maryam)

Maria is wel degelijk een afstammeling van Aaron, zelfs de Bijbelgeleerde zijn daaruit gekomen....en aangezien je deze betekenis letterlijk neemt waarom nemen we de andere verzen uit de qoraan waarin staat:
.....broeder Salih.....
.....broeder Hud.......

wil dat zeggen dan dat hij de broer is van alle burgers in Midian...Thamoed etc......???

Nee dit wordt gelezen in de figuurlijke zin van het woord, zo ook zuster van Aaron...

----------


## Simon

In figuurlijke zin wordt in de Koran broeder of zuster nooit gebruikt voor iemand die honderden jaren eerder leefde. En de aanduiding zuster van Aaron komt ook niet voor in enig ander religieus geschrift (Joods of Christelijk). 

En waar staat dat Maria zou afstammen van Aaron? 

Naar ik begrepen heb heeft Mohammed waarschijnlijk Maria verward met Miriam daar deze namen in het Arabisch hetzelfde zijn:

"Then Miriam, the prophetess, Aaron's sister, took a tambourine in her hand..." Exodus 15:20

Simon

----------


## Malcolm_X

Nee, nee Hier wordt duidelijk Maryam moeder van isa bedoeld.....trouwens als dat zo was en er werd hier de zus van Aaron genoemd waarom werd er geen zus van Mozes gebruikt..immers mozes en aaron waren broeders......

Kijk eens dan naar het woord Bani Adam.....de gehele mensheid wordt ook wel Bani adam genoemd nakomelingen van Adam genoemd.......

Maar goed even kijken wat de Profeet zelf erover heeft gezegd..:

_When I came to Najran, they (the Christians of Najran) asked me: You read "O sister of Harun" (i.e. Maryam) in the Qur'n, whereas Moses was born much before Jesus. When I came back to Allah's Messenger(P) I asked him about that, whereupon he said: The (people of the old age) used to give names (to their persons) after the names of Apostle and pious persons who had gone before them. (sahih muslim)
_

Hiermee probeerde hij duidelijk te maken dat het niet letterlijk bedoeld is maar metaphorisch. waar de qoraan trouwens vol mee staat.

----------


## Malcolm_X

Tot slot is hier een commentaar over dit onderwerp van Imam Qortobi:
*
Imam Qurtubi has stated differing views as to why the people addressed Maryam as the sister of Harun, when Maryam did not possess any brothers. This leaves us to infer the identity of Harun and the reason for his being referred to. Some scholars (whose names have not been specified by Qurtubi), have taken the Harun named in this verse to be the brother of Musa (alay his salaam). Maryam was called sister of this Harun u for either of the following three reasons. Firstly, this was due to the similarity in purity and piety i.e. "O you who we thought to be pious and virtuous like Harun ." Secondly, because Maryam was descended from the offspring of Harun, and thirdly, this was a common and popular manner of addressing one another within the Israelite community, as Harun was one of their Prophets. 

Imam Qurtubi quoting from Qatadah(d.117/695), presents the view that Harun is the name of a pious person during Maryams time and Maryam being similar to him in status of piety, was referred to as the sister of that particular Harun.* 


Maar jah dit zal toch leiden tot niets aangezien het puur een linguistische zaak is en je de arabische taal niet machtig bent. Als dat wel het geval is dan zul je weten dat de arabische en de hebreeuwse taal zeer veel metaforen gebruiken.....zo ook het woord Bani Adam...wat het woord is voor mens. Maar de letterlijke betekenis Zoon/dochter van Adam betekent....


Maar denk dat ik hier over uitgepraat ben......heb je nog andere van die zogenaamde onvolkomenheden.........???

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *The (people of the old age) used to give names (to their persons) after the names of Apostle and pious persons who had gone before them. (sahih muslim)
> [/i]*


Ja maar wel wat merkwaardig en veelzeggend dat de Christenen daar niks van wisten en het letterlijk namen. Het was hun als metafoor geheel vreemd. Het lijkt mij daarom een verzinsel en een leugentje om bestwil om zich eruit te kletsen. 

En ja zo heb ik wel meer voorbeelden waar Mohammed bronnen gebruikt en deze onjuist gebruikt. 

Maar eigenlijk vind ik dat niet de kern van geloven of de Islam dus in die zin niet zo belangrijk. Je raakt echter al snel in zo'n discussie met mensen die bepaalde dogma's verdedigen die mij niks zeggen en die ze toch tot in den treure blijven verdedigen.

Simon

----------


## Malcolm_X

dat komt omdat de christene en de joden alsmaar naar fouten zochten in de islam......maar dat ze daar dus geen rekening meehielden.......

*tot slot noem die "onvolkomenheden" van je dan eens.....*

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *tot slot noem die "onvolkomenheden" van je dan eens.....*


Nou ik zou ze wel kunnen noemen maar ik vind dit soort discussies niet zo zinvol. Waar je het dan in wezen over hebt is dat ik Mohammed als een gewoon mens zie die zijn religieuse leer ook heeft vorm gegeven aan de hand van Joodse en Christelijke bronnen die in zijn tijd circuleerden en jij zal de Koran als het unieke woord van God verdedigen. Dat laatste zegt mij niet zo veel: althans ik heb vaak het idee dat moslims daar nogal .... heftig en absoluut in zijn en als ik dan de bronnen lees was Mohammed eigenlijk heel bescheiden in zijn pretenties en zag hij zichzelf niet zo geisoleerd maar als n profeet in een oneindige reeks. Verder heeft hij heel vaak op de waarde van Bijbel gewezen. Dus met de bronnen heb ik minder moeite dan met moslims bij dit soort discussies. Want de laatsten hebben meestal niet de geest in hun woorden die uit de volgende citaten uit de koran spreekt. 
3:50 - "I come to confirm the Torah which preceded me..."
10::94 -"If you doubt what We have revealed to you [Muhammad], Ask those who have read the Scriptures before you."

Simon

----------


## Malcolm_X

Als iemand aanneemt dat de Qoraan een verzinsel is van iemand, dan zou men op zijn minst verwachten dat er enige terugslag is op de persoon die het verzonnen heeft. Sommige encyclopedien tegenwoordig claimen dat de Qoraan ontstaan is door hallucinaties waar Mohammed last van had. Als deze claims waar zijn, als de Qoraan dus inderdaad is ontstaan uit dromen en hallucinaties, dan zul je daar zeker bewijs voor vinden in de Qoraan. Om vast te stellen of de Qoraan wel of niet verzonnen is door Mohammed , moet men eerst gaan kijken naar wat er speelde in het leven van Mohammed, zodat men kan zoeken naar dingen die terug zouden kunnen slaan op wat er in het hoofd van hem omging ten tijde van de Openbaring. 

Het is algemeen bekend dat Mohammed een moeilijk leven had. Al zijn dochters stierven voordat hij stierf behalve een, en hij had een vrouw waar hij erg veel van hield en die erg belangrijk voor hem was, en ook zij stierf in een heel kritiek punt in het leven van Mohammed . Zij moet een hele bijzondere vrouw geweest zijn want na de eerste Openbaring rende Mohammed bang naar haar toe. Vandaag de dag zul je vrijwel geen Arabier vinden die jou vertelt dat hij zo bang was dat hij naar zijn vrouw rende. Zo zijn Arabieren gewoon niet. Maar Mohammed voelde zich genoeg op zijn gemak met Khadija, zijn eerste vrouw, om dat te doen. Dat is wat voor invloedrijke en sterke vrouw zij was. Het was dus een enorme klap toen zij stierf, en hoewel deze voorbeelden slechts enkele van de vele voorbeelden is die laten zien wat er in dat deel van zijn leven speelde, is het genoeg om u te laten zien wat ik bedoel. Als we dan gaan kijken naar de Qoraan, vinden we echter niks van deze gebeurtenissen. Men vindt niks over de dood van zijn kinderen, niks over de dood van zijn levenspartner en geliefde vrouw, niks van de angstgevoelens die hij had bij de eerste Openbaringen die hij deelde met zijn vrouw, de Qoraan noemt niks van dit alles. Toch moeten deze onderwerpen een grote impact gehad hebben, die veel verdriet hebben veroorzaakt. Als de Qoraan dus verzonnen is, zou men zeker deze en vele andere onderwerpen aantreffen, of zelfs de boventoon zien voeren.

De zekerheid over het waarheidsgehalte van de Qoraan blijkt uit het vertrouwen dat aanwezig is van het begin tot het eind. Dit blinkend vertrouwen komt voort uit een andere benadering: Uitputting van Alternatieven. In essentie zegt de Qoraan zoiets als: Dit boek is een Goddelijke Openbaring: Als je dat niet gelooft, wat is het dan? In andere woorden wordt de lezer uitgedaagd om met een andere uitleg te komen. Stel je voor: Voor je ligt een boek van papier en inkt. Waar komt het vandaan? Het claimt zelf dat het van God komt, maar als dat niet het geval is, wat is het dan? Het interessante hieraan is dat niemand een kloppende uitleg kan geven. In feite zijn alle alternatieven volledig uitgeput. Afgeleid uit de stellingen van de niet-Moslims kan men hun antwoorden samenvatten onder twee manieren van denken, en een van die twee moet het dan zijn. Aan de ene kant bestaat er een grote groep mensen die de Qoraan honderden jaren hebben onderzocht, en zij claimen het volgende: Een ding weten we zeker, die man, Mohammed, dacht dat hij een Profeet was. Hij was gek! Zij zijn ervan overtuigd dat Mohammed op de een of andere manier in de war was. Aan de andere kant, is er een andere groep die min of meer zegt: Vanwege het bewijs dat we hebben, weten we een ding zeker, namelijk dat die man, Mohammed, een leugenaar was! Ironisch genoeg lijken deze twee groepen elkaar altijd tegenspreken. In feite zijn er zelfs publicaties over de Islam die allebei de theorien verdedigen! Ze beginnen dan met uit te leggen dat Mohammed gek was, dat hij dacht dat hij een Profeet was, en na een tijdje openen ze een nieuwe tactiek, waarmee ze beweren dat hij een leugenaar was. Het lijkt niet tot hen door te dringen dat het niet allebei kan! 

Voorbeeldje: Wanneer iemand niet helemaal 100% is, en hij helemaal overtuigd is dat hij een Profeet is, dan gaat hij s avonds laat niet zitten denken over hoe hij de mensen morgen weer eens kan bedriegen zodat ze denken dat hij een Profeet is. Hij gelooft echt dat hij een Profeet is, en hij vertrouwt erop dat de antwoorden wel tot hem zullen komen door middel van Openbaring. In feite kwam een aanzienlijk deel van de Qoraan als een antwoord op vragen. Iemand vroeg Mohammed dan iets, en daarop volgde dan een Openbaring met het antwoord. Zonder twijfel, als men gek is en gelooft dat een Engel woorden in zijn oor stopt dan zal hij daarop vertrouwen wanneer iemand hem een vraag stelt. Omdat hij dus zwakzinnig of gek is, denkt hij dat echt. Hij gaat echt niet zeggen: wacht even! om dan vervolgens naar zijn vrienden te gaan rennen om om het antwoord te vragen. Dit type gedrag namelijk, is kenmerkend voor iemand die niet overtuigd is dat hij een Profeet is. Wat de niet-Moslims die dit beweren dus weigeren te accepteren is dat je ze niet alle twee kan hebben. Je bent gek, of je bent een leugenaar. Hij kan een van die twee zijn, of geen van beiden, maar hij kan ze zeker weten niet allebei tegelijk zijn! De nadruk ligt hierbij op het feit dat dit zonder enige twijfel karakteristieken zijn die elkaar uitsluiten. 

Een ander voorbeeld van het vertrouwen dat Mohammed had in zijn eigen Profeetschap en dus ook de Goddelijke bescherming die hij ontving, en zijn Boodschap, blijkt uit het voorval waarin hij Mekka verliet en zich schuil hield in een grot samen met Abou Bakr tijdens de Hijrah (emigratie) naar Medina. De twee zagen duidelijk een groep mensen aankomen die erop uit was om hen te doden, en Abou Bakr was bang. Ongetwijfeld, indien Mohammed een leugenaar was, een bedrieger die mensen wilde laten geloven dat hij een Profeet was, dan zou je verwachten dat hij tegen zijn vriend zei: Hey Abou Bakr, kijk even of er een andere uitweg is in deze grot of zoiets als Buk en verberg je in die hoek en wees stil Echter, uit wat hij tegen Abou Bakr zei bleek zijn ware vertrouwen. Hij zij tegen hem zoveel als: Wees rustig, Allah is met ons, en Allah zal ons redden! 

Als iemand weet dat hij de mensen bedriegt, waar haalt hij dan deze houding vandaan? In feite is zon geestesgesteldheid helemaal niet karakteristiek voor een leugenaar of een bedrieger. Zoals we al zeiden draaien sommige niet-Moslims aan de hand van hun wisseltactiek dus maar rond in het zelfde cirkeltje, op zoek naar een uitweg  een manier om de uitspraken in de Qoraan te verklaren zonder ze aan de juiste Bron toe te wijzen. Op maandag, Woensdag en Vrijdag zullen ze je vertellen dat hij loog, en Dinsdag, Donderdag en Zaterdag zeggen ze je dat hij gek was. Wat ze weigeren te accepteren is dat ze het niet allebei kunnen hebben; echter, ze hebben allebei de excuusjes nodig om de informatie in de Qoraan uit te leggen

----------


## Malcolm_X

Trouwens er waren helemaal geen kerken of synagoges te bekennen in of rond Mekka, waar Mohammed (saws) geleerd zou kunnen hebben over de inhoud van hun boeken. Ja, er waren rond Mekka hier-en-daar mensen die wisten over de leringen van de vorige Profeten, maar zij waren slechts een zeer kleine minderheid, zonder gebedshuizen of geschriften. Ja, er leefden Joden in Medina, maar daar was hij voor het begin van zijn profeetschap slechts 1 keer geweest, en toen was hij zes jaar oud. Het is belachelijk om te beweren dat een jongen van zes een diepe kennis op zou kunnen doen over de Joodse geschriften, en dat in een paar dagen tijd, en dan vervolgens pas 34 jaar later hier mee voor de dag zou komen. Als hij op latere leeftijd nog heen-en-weer zou hebben gereisd tussen de twee steden, zouden zijn tegenstanders, die hem constant bespioneerden, dat echt wel hebben gemerkt. Een reis tussen de twee steden is vandaag de dag in een uur of vijf te doen met de auto, maar in die tijd was het een reis door woestijnen en bergen, waarvoor men twee weken nodig had! Het is dus niet mogelijk dat hij af-en-toe onopgemerkt naar Medina zou zijn getrokken om daar over het Jodendom te leren. Het is dan ook belangrijk te melden dat zijn tegenstanders van onder de Mekkanen dit nooit hebben beweerd.

Ja het is waar dat hij later emigreerde van Mekka naar Medina, maar in die tijd was zijn openbaring al 13 jaar aan de gang. Bovendien waren de grootste delen over de 'aqiedah, zoals geloof in Allah en het Hiernamaals al geopenbaard. En het is zelfs zo dat Joodse schriftgeleerden, zoals 'Abdullah ibn Salaam (ra) zich bekeerden tot de Islam toen de Profeet (saws) aankwam in Medina, omdat hij de Profeet herkende die in hun geschriften was beloofd. Bovendien spreekt de Qor-aan veel Joodse en Christelijke geloofspunten juist tegen, in plaats van dat ze klakkeloos overgenomen zijn. 

We weten dat de Boodschapper van Allah (saws) op 25-jarige leeftijd voor Khadidjah met een karavaan naar Syrie is getrokken, waar wel heel wat Christenen woonden. Maar het is hoogst onwaarschijnlijk dat hij, druk bezig met zijn karavaan, diepgaande discussies zou hebben gevoerd met Joden en Christenen. Hij moest natuurlijk binnen een bepaalde tijd terug zijn, omdat hij in opdracht van Khadidjah (ra) werkte, en had dus geen zeen van tijd om zich in een klooster terug te trekken. Om een diepe kennis van hun geschriften te krijgen zou een studie van jaren nodig zijn. Bovendien kunnen we ons afvragen waarom de Profeet (saws) dan pas 15 jaar later, op 40-jarige leeftijd, er mee voor de dag zou komen. Christenen en Joden beweren dat de Qor-aan een kopie van de Bijbel zou zijn, omdat veel verhalen hetzelfde zouden zijn, maar is dat wel zo? De Bijbel spreekt in Genesis en Exodus van een "god" die moe kan worden en slaapt, maar waar is deze "god" in de Qor-aan? Sterker nog: de Qor-aan leert ons juist dat Allah op niets of niemand van Zijn schepping lijkt, en dat Hij ver verheven is boven menselijke en dierlijke eigenschappen als slaap of vermoeidheid. De Bijbel spreekt in Genesis, Richteren en Exodus over een "god" die spijt heeft van Zijn beslissingen, wat zou betekenen dat Hij op het moment van beslissen onwetend zou zijn geweest over de gevolgen van Zijn beslissing! Waar is dit godsbeeld terug te vinden in de Qor-aan? De Bijbel vertelt ons dat de edele Profeet Loet (as) zou hebben geslapen met zijn dochters, of dat Haroen (as) een kalf zou hebben aanbeden! Waar zijn deze leugens over de Profeten terug te vinden in de Qor-aan? En de lijst gaat door en door.

----------


## Simon

> Als iemand aanneemt dat de Qoraan een verzinsel is van iemand, dan zou men op zijn minst verwachten dat er enige terugslag is op de persoon die het verzonnen heeft.


Dat is een nogal romantisch beeld dat je leven in je werken zichtbaar moeten zijn. De componist Mozart schreef ook vrolijke en luchtige werken in tijden dat zijn kinderen net gestorven waren. Dus dat heeft meer met opvattingen over je werk te maken en de kunst/cultuur opvattingen van de tijd waarin je leeft. Ook in de religie spelen die stromingen een rol: ik ben bijvoorbeeld wel eens in Augustinus begonnen en dat vond ik eigenlijk om een sterk persoonlijke toon niet te genieten (bijna narcistisch). 

Overigens vind ik het woord verzinselhierboven nogal denigrerend klinken en dat heb je nooit in mijn woorden kunnen proeven hoop ik. 




> Vandaag de dag zul je vrijwel geen Arabier vinden die jou vertelt dat hij zo bang was dat hij naar zijn vrouw rende. Zo zijn Arabieren gewoon niet.


Het is amper doenlijk om zakenvrouw te zijn Saoedie Arabie zoals ook uit dit artikel blijkt: http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/buitenland/1023253184791.html en ik heb de indruk dat de positie van de vrouw in de tijd van Mohammed beter was. Zijn eerste vrouw was dat immers ook en had een krachtige positie opgebouwd.

Ik geloof ook wel dat Mohammed dacht dat hij een profeet was maar voor mij is dat een woord dat nu een hele andere inhoud kan krijgen. Het lijkt mij onwaarschijnlijk dat er nog eens een nieuwe monothestische Godsdienst zal ontstaan maar tegelijkertijd denk ik dat Mohammed gelijk had toen hij claimde n in een oneindige reeks te zijn. Dus zij die na hem komen met profetische gaven zullen er wel zijn maar zich anders uiten. En we zullen ze geen profeten noemen maar ze zullen wel van groot belang zijn voor ons.

De zwart-wit tekening bedrieger-profeet die je schetst is mij te ongenuanceerd. Het leven is complex en ik geloof niet in heiligen. Profeten zijn ook bedriegers en gekken kunnen soms iets profetisch hebben. Mohammed heeft iets heel kwetsbaars en diep menselijks maar hij heeft ook vuile handen gemaakt. Hij heeft gemoord en zich ook pacifistisch getoond. 

Nu kom je opeens weer terug op een vorige discussie: dat Mohammed toegang had tot Joodse en Christelijk bronnen en dat dit niet zou kunnen in Mekka. Je hebt toch geen kerken en synagoges nodig om te kunnen leren uit die bronnen? Er waren nogal wat Christenen:

... among the slaves of the Meccan merchant class there were Christians. These must have been Syrians, since those transported across the Red Sea were pagan Kushites or Bantu, for the Christian Axumites, the ruling class would hardly enslave their own people. Among slaves from Syria mentioned by Ibn Ishaq was Zaid ibn Haritha, freedman and mentioned and adopted son of Muhammad. Slaves would naturally retain their attachment to Christianity since they were excluded from the cults of the ruling class.

Er schijnt zelfs een bijbelse quote in de Kaba geweest te zijn:On page 86 of Ibn Ishaq:
"Layth Abu Sulaym alleged that they found a stone in the Kaba forty years before the prophet's mission, if what they say is true, containing the inscription "He that soweth good shall reap joy; he that soweth evil shall reap sorrow; can you do evil and be rewarded with good? Nay, as grapes cannot be gathered from thorns" (Matthew 7:16)

Dus voldoende bronnen voor de beperkte kennis die Mohammed van de bronnen had. De Koran spreekt inderdaad Joodse en Christelijke bronnen tegen en Mohammed claimde tegelijkertijd deze volledig te bevestigen. Dat is juist een bewijs dat zijn kennis beperkt was.

Dat Joden en Christenen beweren dat de Koran een kopie van de Bijbel zou zijn is natuurlijk het naar voren halen van de meest ongenuanceerde visie die je maar aan kan halen. En wie zit daar nu op te wachten? 

Simon

----------


## 2002sara2002

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *
> 
> Ja ook het gif. Is gif genezend ? Ik dacht dat je er ziek van wordt?
> 
> Simon*


  :regie: Zo zo je hebt dus duidelijk geen verstand en inzicht in meerdere zaken he. Het is duidelijk dat gif heel vaak wordt gebruikt als genezend middel!!!!!!! tetetetetetet en die komt hier discussiren. Please als je geen verstand hebt van zaken, ga dan gewoon eff een endje fietsen (als je dat wel kan tenminste)  :melk:   :melk:   :melig:   :melig:

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door 2002sara2002_ 
> *Het is duidelijk dat gif heel vaak wordt gebruikt als genezend middel!!!!!!! tetetetetetet en die komt hier discussiren. Please als je geen verstand hebt van zaken, ga dan gewoon eff een endje fietsen (als je dat wel kan tenminste)    *


Het gif van jouw woorden is in ieder geval meestal niet om aan te horen. Je lepelt allemaal dogma's op zonder zelf je kleine hersentjes te gebruiken. Heb je al een nieuwe kapster?

Simon

----------


## 2002sara2002

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *
> 
> Het gif van jouw woorden is in ieder geval meestal niet om aan te horen. Je lepelt allemaal dogma's op zonder zelf je kleine hersentjes te gebruiken. Heb je al een nieuwe kapster?
> 
> Simon*


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha  :melk:   :melk:  je bent echt om te lachen weet je dat. Echt zielig zulk soort jongetjes als jij en maartentje en die joesoef hahahahahaha.

Probeer het dan toch maar aan te horen hoor mijn "gif", want die is ook genezend hoor namelijk tegen het kwade gif dat jij o.a. hier aan het posten bent. 
Bovendien raad ik je aan om wat beter die topic over die kapster te lezen voordat je daar weer een domme opmerking over gaat maken  :ergleuk:   :ergleuk:  je bent echt  :maf2:  , maar dat
wist je zker al  :plet:   :plet:

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *Oh neem een voorbeeld de qoraan zinspeelt op een aarde als een bol...oh wat als over vijftig jaar blijkt dat de aarde een kubus is............yeah right!
> *


Maar de aarde s helemaal geen bol!
Ziehier hoe makkelijk dit soort argumenten werken. Het zit er bij iedereen z ingeramd dat de aarde rond is (i.t.t. plat of kubus), dat zon opmerking helemaal niet meer kritisch bekeken wordt.
De uitspraak de aarde is een bol is alleen juist als je er het bijpassende schaalniveau van onderzoek bij geeft.
Wetenschappelijk gezien is de aarde van pool tot pool gemeten 42 kilometer korter dan de doorsnede van de evenaar. Een ellipsode dus en geen bol.
Maar ook dt is niet waar.
Want als gevolg van de ongelijke verdeling van massa in het binnenste van de aarde zitten in die ellipsode bulten en deuken tot ruim 100 m hoog en diep. Meer een geblutste en gedeukte aardappel dus.
En dr weer overheen zitten rimpels van 8 km hoge bergen en 10 km diepe troggen, dus het is nog een oude, uitgedroogde aardappel ook

Trouwens, in _Naturalis Historia_ van Gaius Plinius Secundus de Oudere (23-79 n.C) wordt in boek II par. 5 al beschreven dat de aarde rond is.
In 230 v.C. berekende de een Griek uit Alexandri, Erathostenes (276-194 v.C.), de omtrek van de aarde tot op 659 km nauwkeurig (39.350 km tegenover 40.009 in werkelijkheid (gemiddeld) dat is een precisie van 1,6%)
En nu we het toch over dode Grieken en Romeinen hebben: in boek XI par. 46 beredeneert Plinius dat werkbijen vrouwelijk zijn.

Adib

----------


## 2002sara2002

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *
> Maar de aarde s helemaal geen bol!
> Ziehier hoe makkelijk dit soort argumenten werken. Het zit er bij iedereen z ingeramd dat de aarde rond is (i.t.t. plat of kubus), dat zon opmerking helemaal niet meer kritisch bekeken wordt.
> De uitspraak de aarde is een bol is alleen juist als je er het bijpassende schaalniveau van onderzoek bij geeft.
> Wetenschappelijk gezien is de aarde van pool tot pool gemeten 42 kilometer korter dan de doorsnede van de evenaar. Een ellipsode dus en geen bol.
> Maar ook dt is niet waar.
> Want als gevolg van de ongelijke verdeling van massa in het binnenste van de aarde zitten in die ellipsode bulten en deuken tot ruim 100 m hoog en diep. Meer een geblutste en gedeukte aardappel dus.
> En dr weer overheen zitten rimpels van 8 km hoge bergen en 10 km diepe troggen, dus het is nog een oude, uitgedroogde aardappel ook
> ...



VAT JOU ECHT NIET  :auw:  BEN JE SOMS TEGEN DE ISLAM EN GELOOF JE NIET WAT ER IN DE KORAN STAAT OFZO?????

JE LIJKT WEL EEN  :duivel:  HIERZO, DE HELE TIJD MAAR PROBEREN TEGEN TE SPREKEN! HET IS ALGEMEEN BEKEND DAT DE AARDE ROND IS DUS WAT [email protected]#$%%^&^&& JIJ ALLEMAAL!!!!!

GA DE KORAN LEZEN (DAN HEB JE IN ELK GEVAL 100% ZEKERHEID DAT ER DE WAARHEID IN STAAT) IN PLAATS VAN DIE DOMME BOEKEN DIE ALLEMAAL MAAR WAT VERZINSELS ZIJN


ECHT  :maf2:  MENSEN HIERZO, STAGFIROLLAH

----------


## Malcolm_X

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *
> Maar de aarde s helemaal geen bol!
> Ziehier hoe makkelijk dit soort argumenten werken. Het zit er bij iedereen z ingeramd dat de aarde rond is (i.t.t. plat of kubus), dat zon opmerking helemaal niet meer kritisch bekeken wordt.
> De uitspraak de aarde is een bol is alleen juist als je er het bijpassende schaalniveau van onderzoek bij geeft.
> Wetenschappelijk gezien is de aarde van pool tot pool gemeten 42 kilometer korter dan de doorsnede van de evenaar. Een ellipsode dus en geen bol.
> Maar ook dt is niet waar.
> Want als gevolg van de ongelijke verdeling van massa in het binnenste van de aarde zitten in die ellipsode bulten en deuken tot ruim 100 m hoog en diep. Meer een geblutste en gedeukte aardappel dus.
> En dr weer overheen zitten rimpels van 8 km hoge bergen en 10 km diepe troggen, dus het is nog een oude, uitgedroogde aardappel ook
> ...



GOed dat je hierover over begint...er staat namelijk niet in de qoraan dat de aarde bol is maar eruit ziet als een Ei dus ellips vormig.................zo zie je maar ook hier heeft de qoraan gelijk in..........!!!!

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *GOed dat je hierover over begint...er staat namelijk niet in de qoraan dat de aarde bol is maar eruit ziet als een Ei dus ellips vormig.................zo zie je maar ook hier heeft de qoraan gelijk in..........!!!!*


Maar de aarde ziet er niet uit als een ei. Ik kan trouwens geen ei vinden in de Koran. En dacht Mohammed niet dat de aarde plat was? Ik vond in dat kader de volgende citaten op een site:

Earth spread out (like a carpet), mountains firm15:19 

[al-Hijr 15:19] And the earth We have spread out (like a carpet); set thereon mountains firm and immovable; and produced therein all kinds of things in due balance.

God made earth like a carpet spread out20:53 

[Ta Ha 20:53] "He Who has, made for you the earth like a carpet spread out; has enabled you to go about therein by roads (and channels); and has sent down water from the sky." With it have We produced diverse pairs of plants each separate from the others.

The earth is like a carpet spread out43.10 

[az-Zukhruf 43:10] (Yea, the same that) has made for you the earth (like a carpet) spread out, and has made for you roads (and channels) therein, in order that ye may find guidance (on the way);

Allah spread out earth and set mountains standing firm50: 7 

[Qaf 50:7] And the earth- We have spread it out, and set thereon mountains standing firm, and produced therein every kind of beautiful growth (in pairs)-

Allah has spread out the earth51:48 

[adh-Dhariyat 51:48] And We have spread out the (spacious) earth: How excellently We do spread out!

Allah made the earth a carpet71:19 

[Nuh 71:19] "'And God has made the earth for you as a carpet (spread out),

Allah made the earth as a wide expanse78:6 

[an-Naba' 78:6] Have We not made the earth as a wide expanse,

The earth is made as a wide expanse79:30 

[an-Nazi`at 79:30] And the earth, moreover, hath He extended (to a wide expanse);

Simon

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *GOed dat je hierover over begint...er staat namelijk niet in de qoraan dat de aarde bol is maar eruit ziet als een Ei dus ellips vormig.................zo zie je maar ook hier heeft de qoraan gelijk in..........!!!!*


Toen ik mijn bijdrage plaatste heb ik er even over nagedacht om de volgende tekst eraan toe te voegen:

En nu ik dit gezegd heb, zal er ongetwijfeld wel iemand te vinden zijn die op enigerlei wijze meent te kunnen aantonen dat het Arabische woord voor bol ook gelezen kan worden als ellipsode en daarmee aantoont dat de H. Quran alsnog gelijk heeft.
Dat geeft precies aan hoe dergelijke wetenschaps-argumenten ontstaan: ze worden altijd pas achteraf geconstrueerd door enthousiaste gelovigen op basis van oppervlakkige overeenkomsten. Met chte wetenschap heeft dat niets te maken (met cht geloof trouwens ook niet).

Maar dat vond ik toch te cynisch. Bij deze alsnog.
Een ei is niet per definitie ellipsvormig, dat hangt van de vogelsoort af. Er bestaan bolvormige, ellipsvormige en peervormige eieren, maar gn eieren in de vorm van een gedeukte, gerimpelde aardappel.

En om nog even in te gaan op het regelmatig terugkerende idee als zou ik iets tegen de H. Quran hebben, of tegen de Islam:
Ik heb alleen iets tegen een benadering van de H. Quran alsof het de laatste editie van de _Scientific American_ zou zijn. Daarmee haal je in mijn ogen de H. Quran juist omlaag en maak je van Allah een kommaneuker. Het liefst zou ik mensen die zoiets doen een gebrek aan respect tegenover de H. Quran willen verwijten, maar daar is in ieder geval bij jullie duidelijk geen sprake van, zelfs niet bij diegenen die niet weten waar de CAPS LOCK op hun toetsenbord zit ;-)

Adib

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *GOed dat je hierover over begint...er staat namelijk niet in de qoraan dat de aarde bol is maar eruit ziet als een Ei dus ellips vormig.................zo zie je maar ook hier heeft de qoraan gelijk in..........!!!!*


Ik snapte al niet waarom ik er maar niet in slaagde om de betreffende aya te vinden toen je zei dat de H. Quran zinspeelde op de bolvorm van de aarde, maar nu met dat ei ben ik eruit. Het gaat om an Naziat (79) 30:

_en de aarde spreidde Hij daarna uit_ (vert. Leemhuis)
_and after He had spread the earth_ (vert. Pickthall)
_and the earth, moreover, hath He extended (to a wide expanse)_ (vert. Yusufali)
_and the earth, He expanded it after that_ (vert. Shakir)
_and the earth, along with it, He has spread forth_ (vert Sher Ali)
_and after He spread the earth_ (vert. Taqi ud-Din)
_He made the earth egg-shaped_ (vert. Rashad Khalifa)

Over Rashad Khalifa heb ik alleen het volgende gevonden:
- de vertaling is uit 1989
- is an extremely controversial figure who has espoused the view that Hadith and Sunna represents innovations. (the Quran browser: http://www.stg.brown.edu/webs/quran_...r/pqeasy.shtml)

Dat zegt natuurlijk niets over de betrouwbaarheid van zijn vertaling (je moet immers op de bal spelen en niet op de man), maar het is wel opvallend dat alle andere vertalingen sterk bij elkaar in de buurt komen.
Hier komen we zonder deskundige niet uit.
Is er een Arabist in de zaal?

Adib

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Hier komen we zonder deskundige niet uit.
> *


Gebakken ei ?

Simon

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *Gebakken ei ?
> 
> Simon*


En je was altijd zo inhoudelijk...!

Adib

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *
> En je was altijd zo inhoudelijk...!
> 
> Adib*


Een grapje op zijn tijd moet toch kunnen !

Simon

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *Een grapje op zijn tijd moet toch kunnen !
> 
> Simon*


Jawel, maar er zijn geloofsgenoten genoeg die 'een gebakken ei' opvatten als 'Islam belachelijk maken', dus als je die een beetje wilt ontzien...

Adib

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *
> Jawel, maar er zijn geloofsgenoten genoeg die 'een gebakken ei' opvatten als 'Islam belachelijk maken', dus als je die een beetje wilt ontzien...
> 
> Adib*


Op eieren moet je lopen hier! Ik bedoelde alleen maar dat een gebakken ei ook "uitgespreid" is en dan qua vertaling beter aansluit op die andere vertalingen die jij noemde. Ik vond hem zelf wel leuk. 

En die meneer Rashad Khalifa waar jij het over hebt heeft besloten vanuit occulte numerologie wetmatigheden maar een paar verzen uit de Koran te schrappen. Dat gaat dan wel even verder lijkt mij !!!

Simon

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Simon_ 
> *Op eieren moet je lopen hier! Ik bedoelde alleen maar dat een gebakken ei ook "uitgespreid" is en dan qua vertaling beter aansluit op die andere vertalingen die jij noemde. Ik vond hem zelf wel leuk. 
> 
> En die meneer Rashad Khalifa waar jij het over hebt heeft besloten vanuit occulte numerologie wetmatigheden maar een paar verzen uit de Koran te schrappen. Dat gaat dan wel even verder lijkt mij !!!
> 
> Simon*


Waar heb je dat vandaan?
De gevoeligheden aangaande de H. Quran onder moslims kun je trouwens nauwelijks overschatten. De meest sprekende formulering die ik ken is de volgende: 'In het Christendom is God mens geworden, in de Islam is God Boek geworden.' Dat geeft vrij redelijk weer hoe de meerderheid van ons tegenover de H. Quran staat.
Wie een kritische blik op de H. Quran heeft, roept al gauw voor westerlingen onbegrijpelijk hooglopende emoties op. Dat heeft vooral te maken met het gevoel dat mensen aan meer zitten te sleutelen dan aan een 'gewoon boek'.
Veel moslims hebben het gevoel dat als er maar n komma of punt niet zou kloppen aan de H. Quran, eigenlijk de hele Islam op de helling wordt gezet. Die emotie is opecht en authentiek!
Dus als je al wilt dat mensen je commentaar serieus nemen: blijf feitelijk. Iedere vorm van 'humor' zorgt er alleen maar voor dat mensen hun hakken nog dieper in het zand zetten.

Adib

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> [B]Waar heb je dat vandaan?


Hier staat er bijvoorbeeld informatie over:
http://www.answering-christianity.co...lt_exposed.htm




> De gevoeligheden aangaande de H. Quran onder moslims kun je trouwens nauwelijks overschatten. De meest sprekende formulering die ik ken is de volgende: 'In het Christendom is God mens geworden, in de Islam is God Boek geworden.' Dat geeft vrij redelijk weer hoe de meerderheid van ons tegenover de H. Quran staat.


Ja maar daar houdt ik ook wel enigszins rekening mee. Maar ook weer niet zo dat ik mijzelf geweld aandoe en mijn verhaal niet kwijt kan. Immers, ik geloof helemaal niet in een Goddelijke openbaring. En dat is mijn waarheid. Verder was het in mijn ouderlijk huis niet ongewoon grappen over religieuse zaken te maken (hoewel mijn ouders gelovig zijn) en was de houding tegenover religie in het algemeen wat relativerender. Heilig betekent voor mij niet 'zonder humor'. 

En verder hoop ik dat moslims dat andersom ook doen. Het irriteert mij bijvoorbeeld dat moslims zo gemakkelijk over 'ongelovigen' praten alsof zij de wijsheid in pacht hebben. Andersom zou ik een moslim nooit een ongelovige noemen. Dus je zou ook kunnen zeggen dat de gevoeligheden cultureel verschillen. 

Ligt je bezig houden met occulte zaken zoals numerologie niet gevoelig in de Islam ? 

Simon

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Simon_*
> Ja maar daar houdt ik ook wel enigszins rekening mee. Maar ook weer niet zo dat ik mijzelf geweld aandoe en mijn verhaal niet kwijt kan. Immers, ik geloof helemaal niet in een Goddelijke openbaring. En dat is mijn waarheid. Verder was het in mijn ouderlijk huis niet ongewoon grappen over religieuse zaken te maken (hoewel mijn ouders gelovig zijn) en was de houding tegenover religie in het algemeen wat relativerender. Heilig betekent voor mij niet 'zonder humor'.*


Laat me raden: katholiek?
Afgezien van mijn vader heb ik inderdaad nog nooit een moslim grappen over het geloof horen maken. Volgens mij is dat iets wat alleen Joden en Katholieken doen.



> *En verder hoop ik dat moslims dat andersom ook doen. Het irriteert mij bijvoorbeeld dat moslims zo gemakkelijk over 'ongelovigen' praten alsof zij de wijsheid in pacht hebben. Andersom zou ik een moslim nooit een ongelovige noemen. Dus je zou ook kunnen zeggen dat de gevoeligheden cultureel verschillen.*


_Same difference_. Jij praat priv waarschijnlijk op een vergelijkbare toon over sommige moslims op dit forum: Zoiets kn je toch niet geloven? en anders wel over Jehovas. Het is nooit helemaal te voorkomen dat je meent de wijsheid in pacht te hebben. De truc is alleen de opinies te scheiden van degene die ze huldigt.
Herinner je je de commotie toen de president van Singapore (of Maleisi?) Aziatische mensenrechten bepleitte als tegenhanger van de _Verklaring van de Rechten van de Mens_ van de VN? Of toen enkele jaren geleden het boek _the Bell Curve_ verscheen, waarin geheel volgens de wetenschappelijke regelen der kunst werd bewezen dat negers een lager IQ hadden dan blanken? De wereld was te klein! (en het kostte jaren research voordat men er achter was waar die IQ-verschillen vandaan kwamen)
Of de wijze waarop sommige Nederlanders nu, naar aanleiding van een paar domme opmerkingen van imams, het liefst geloofspolitie zouden willen instellen? (Monty Python had gelijk: You never expect the Spanish inquisition!)
Dat zijn zo de heilige overtuigingen van westerlingen, ook al zou je dat misschien niet meteen een geloof noemen. Jullie hebben er wel degelijk ook last van. De emoties bedoel ik dan vooral.



> *Ligt je bezig houden met occulte zaken zoals numerologie niet gevoelig in de Islam?*


Ja en nee. Onder occulte zaken verstaan wij eerder dingen als waarzeggers, toverdokters, het boze oog enzo. Het kan in de volkscultuur wel een grote rol spelen. Zie bijvoorbeeld _Minnares van de Duivel_ van Naima el Bezaz.
In de H. Quran (2:102 bv.) wordt negatief gesproken over toverij. Volgens _ahadith_ moeten moslims zich van toverij onthouden (Muslim 1,145), maar mag ook magie tegen het boze oog worden gebruikt (Muslim 39,56).
Zaken als numerologie vallen niet echt onder occulte zaken, het is immers alleen het goochelen met getallen, zonder dat daarmee de boven- of onderwereld wordt gemanipuleerd. Maar dit forum is de eerste keer dat ik ermee in aanraking kom binnen de Islam

Adib

----------


## Simon

> Laat me raden: katholiek?


Mijn moeder is remonstrants, mijn vader was katholiek. Ik zelf heb wel een Godsbeeld maar dat is niet zo concreet. Monthy Python die je noemde vind ik wel een aardig voorbeeld van humor waarvan ik denk dat moslims er niks van begrijpen en het blasfemie vinden: bijvoorbeeld de film Life of Brian. Ik kan daar wel erg om lachen maar ik neem er het Christendom niet minder serieus door.




> Jij praat priv waarschijnlijk op een vergelijkbare toon over sommige moslims op dit forum ()Het is nooit helemaal te voorkomen dat je meent de wijsheid in pacht te hebben.


Nee maar dat is wat anders dan door je taalgebruik uiten dat je denkt dat je de waarheid in pacht hebt zoals je doet wanneer je de wereld indeelt in gelovigen en ongelovigen. Dat laatste gaat n.l. wl tegen mijn geloof in omdat ik denk dat God dit onderscheid zo niet maakt.

Ja die geloofspolitie richting imams gaat mij ook veel te ver. Ik vind wel dat er fel met ze gediscussieerd moet worden maar meer ook niet. Tenzij ze zich niet aan de wet houden (dat laatste is nog niet duidelijk). Dit is ook de mening van burgemeester Cohen begreep ik vanavond. Maar ik vind dat de commotie geen kwaad kan want dat is beter om te doen alsof wij die opmerkingen maar normaal vinden. En veel moslims hebben ook wel moeite met een aantal van die uitspraken. Ik zelf kan mij er inderdaad erg kwaad om maken: het is immers cultuur die wij Nederlanders maar al te goed kennen. Naoorlogse schrijvers als Maarten het Hart en Jan Wolkers hebben de frustraties van hun streng gereformeerde jeugd van zich afgeschreven en die is qua normen en waarden cultuur niet echt anders dan hetgeen die imams uitdragen. 




> Zaken als numerologie vallen niet echt onder occulte zaken


In mijn woordenboek wordt het woord occult wel gebruik bij de verklaring van dat woord.

Groeten,

Simon

----------


## MwaB

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *
> 
> 'Farao' is afgeleid van het Hebreeuws 'Par'', dat op zijn beurt de weergave is van het Egyptisch 'pr-'3' dat letterlijk 'groot huis, paleis' betekent, maar in het Midden Egyptisch wordt gebruikt voor de titel 'Farao'.
> 
> De Hyksos kwamen pas daarna (1648-1540 BCE).
> Er zijn geen overtuigende bewijzen dat Jozef ooit bestaan heeft, laat staan dat we zeker zouden weten dat hij in Egypte was onder de Hyksos.
> Van Mozes wordt algemeen aangenomen dat hij leefde onder Ramses II de Grote (1290-1225 BCE).
> 
> Adib*


Assalamu alaikum Adib
Mag ik vragen waar je deze data vandaan hebt?
Ik probeer me een beeld te vormen van de periodes wanneer de profeten leefden, alle informatie is welkom.
Wa salaam.

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door MwaB_ 
> *
> 
> Assalamu alaikum Adib
> Mag ik vragen waar je deze data vandaan hebt?
> Ik probeer me een beeld te vormen van de periodes wanneer de profeten leefden, alle informatie is welkom.
> Wa salaam.*


www.livius.org is een aardig begin ('Egypt' heeft een faraolijst).
Het oorspronkelijke woord voor Farao staat o.a. in R.O. Faulkner: "A Dictionary of Middle Egyptian" (rest weet ik niet uit mijn hoofd, ik meen Oxford of Cambridge)
Ik kijk vanavond nog naar wat titels in mijn boekenkast, dan post ik morgen een 'lijstje'.

Wa alaikum salaam!
Adib

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Ik kijk vanavond nog naar wat titels in mijn boekenkast, dan post ik morgen een 'lijstje'*


Boeken die ik je kan aanraden over de oudheid in het algemeen:
- de Blois & van der Spek _Een Kennismaking met de Oudheid_, tegenwoordig het standaardwerk voor eerstejaars geschiedenis. Ouder en taaier is:
- Wes, Versnel & van der Vliet, _De Wereld van de Oudheid_, 1978, Groningen. Ng ouder en ng taaier is:
- Van Gool, _Hellas en Rome_, 1976 (13e druk), Nijmegen
- vrijwel alle boeken van M.I. Finley: _The Ancient Economy, Aspects of Antiquity, The Use and Abuse of History, Economy and Society in Ancient Greece, Politics in the Ancient World, Ancient History: Evidence and Models_

Boeken die iets met het oude testament te maken hebben:
- A.J. Hoerth, G.L. Mattingly & E.M. Yamauchi _Peoples of the Old Testament World_, 1996, Cambridge.
- N.K. Sandars, _De Zeevolken_, 1980, Bussum (gaat over de periode waarin Musa vermoedelijk leefde).
- I. Finkelstein & N.A. Silberman, _The Bible Unearthed_, 2001, New York. Heb ik niet zelf gelezen, maar is me door een collega die ik blind op zijn oordeel vertrouw aangeraden.

Boeken die iets met het nieuwe testament te maken hebben:
- B.J. Malina & R.L. Rohrbaugh, _Social Science Commentary on the Synoptic Gospels_, 1992, Minneapolis. Een volstrekt standaardwerk dat nog steeds herdrukt wordt. Geeft veel informatie over de maatschappelijke achtergrond van de wereld waarin Isa leefde. Opmerkelijk omdat het geschreven is door twee Amerikaanse professoren die hun anti-Zionisme niet onder stoelen of banken steken.
- J.D. Crossan, _The Historical Jesus_, 1992, San Francisco. Een omstreden boek (Crossan beweert dat Jezus onder invloed stond van de Stoicijnse (griekse) filosofie en daar is nogal wat op af te dingen), dat desondanks zr goed is opgezet en ook erg veel informatie geeft over de maatschappelijke achtergrond.
- J.P. Meier, _A Marginal Jew_, 1987, New York. Drie kloeke en zeer wetenschappelijke delen over Isa. Geldt als het absolute standaardwerk. geschreven door een Jood n voorzien van het Imprimatur (goedkeuring door de plaatselijke katholieke bisschop)!
- K. Aland & B. Aland, _Der Text des Neuen Testaments_, 1989, Stuttgart. Inleiding in de tekstkritiek, geschreven door de samenstellers van DE standaard tekstkritische editie van het nieuwe testament (Nestle-Aland genoemd). Niet om door te komen, maar rg informatief over hoe tekstkritiek in zijn werk gaat.
- Alle boeken die geschreven zijn door Pinchas Lapide, een Jood die zich in het christendom heeft verdiept, rg toegankelijk schrijft en verfrissende inzichten biedt (wijken nogal af van de standaard christelijke interpretaties, maar dat valt alleen hun op).

Boeken over de geschiedenis van het vroege Christendom:
- R.L. Fox, _Pagans and Christians_, 1986, London (vertaald in het Nederlands onder de titel _de Droom van Keizer Constantijn_). Zeer geleerd werk over de geschiedenis van het vroege christendom; kijkt ook naar de maatschappij eromheen.
- A. Blom, _Nikolaas van Myra en zijn tijd_, 1998, Hilversum. Dit is een rare titel (want het gaat over Sinterklaas), maar Blom geeft rg veel achtergrondinformatie over de oudheid die ook voor leken erg toegankelijk is.
- J.J. Norwich, _Byzantium_, 1988, Londen. Drie delen over het Byzantijnse Rijk, waarvan vooral het eerste deel interessant is omdat het zowel informatie geeft over het vroege Christendom als over de wereld waarin de Islam opkwam.
- Chadwick _History of the Early Church_ of zoiets. Is een standaardwerk, maar ik heb het zelf niet meer in de kast staan dus meer weet ik niet.

Bijbels
Als je je in de wereld van de profeten wilt verdiepen kun je niet zonder bijbel, of je nu in _tahrif_ gelooft of niet.
Mij is destijds aangeraden om (en dat klinkt heel raar, maar het werkt) eerst een kinderbijbel te lezen. Dat heeft twee voordelen: 1) je wordt niet afgeleid door de formuleringen, maar wordt alleen geconfronteerd met de verhalen (en daar gaat het in de bijbel om) en 2) het geeft vaak een interpretatie van de oorspronkelijke bijbeltekst en zo pik je meteen op hoe christenen de bijbel tegenwoordig lezen.
Gewone bijbels: De _Groot Nieuws Bijbel_ (mt aantekeningen PLUS deuterocanonieke boeken!!!) heeft het voordeel dat hij rg leesbaar is en vrij veel, verantwoord commentaar geeft op de tekst. Nooit citeren in een discussie, want daar is de vertaling te vrij voor!
De Willibrordvertaling is katholiek en ook erg vrij. Meer letterlijke vertalingen zijn de protestantse Statenvertaling (van oorsprong 17e eeuws en zr letterlijk, bijna onleesbaar) en de NBG-vertaling uit 1951, een soort 20e eeuwse update van de Statenvertaling, maar nog steeds ouderwets.
Voor de wetenschappers is er de tekstkritische editie: de _Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia_ voor het oude testament en de Nestle-Aland _Novum Testamentum Graece en Latine_ voor het nieuwe testament.
Ik heb geen goede inleidingen in de bijbel voor je. Ik heb mijn inleiding gehad van mijn christelijke vrienden en niet uit boeken.
Van het oude testament zou ik als eerste lezen: Genesis, Exodus, Jozua, alle boeken die Samuel, Kronieken en Koningen heten, Ezra, Nehemia en de Maccabeers voor de geschiedenis. Voor de literatuur zou ik Ruth, Esther, de Psalmen (Zabur), Prediker en het vooral het Hooglied lezen. Alle oudtestamentische profeten komen later wel.
Van het nieuwe testament zou ik beginnen met het evangelie van Lucas en Handelingen (vooral NIET beginnen met het evangelie van Johannes, zoals evangelicale christenen altijd zeggen), en voor de literatuur 1 Korinthiers 13 (de brief van Paulus aan) en de Openbaring/Apocalyps (het laatste boek van de bijbel). Dat is zelfs voor christenen volslagen onbegrijpelijk, maar geeft wel goed weer in wat voor soort wereld, en in welk type toekomstverwachting, de vroege christenen leefden.

Volgens mij ben je hier voorlopig wel mee zoet

Adib

----------


## MwaB

> *
> Volgens mij ben je hier voorlopig wel mee zoet
> 
> Adib*


Inderdaad  :Smilie: 
Bedankt voor de informatie en het advies.
Wa salaam.

----------

